# Dave Richey says farewell



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I've always enjoyed talking with Dave, enjoyed his articles for my Sunday mornings, and have one of his autographed books. Dave Richey's wish list includes some sound advice that we should respect. Thank you Dave. Enjoy your retirement. 

News' Richey says farewell

Dave Richey, outdoors writer for The Detroit News for more than 23 years, is retiring.

http://www.detnews.com/2003/outdoors/0305/05/c01-154600.htm

Journey into great outdoors comes to close

Retirement has stalked me like a coyote sneaking up on a cat, one cautious step after another.

http://www.detnews.com/2003/outdoors/0305/05/c09-154732.htm

Dave Richey's wish list

Retirement, like Christmas for a child, often comes with a wish list. The following are some going-away thoughts about what readers might consider as the Earth's surface becomes more settled and people become more starved for open space and solitude:

http://www.detnews.com/2003/outdoors/0305/05/c09-154731.htm


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

You're right, HR: Dave's wish list is perhaps one of the _best_ articles I've ever read. His message is simple, yet at the same time very powerful.
------------------------------------- 
Sunday, May 4, 2003
Dave Richey's wish list

Retirement, like Christmas for a child, often comes with a wish list. The following are some going-away thoughts about what readers might consider as the Earth's surface becomes more settled and people become more starved for open space and solitude:

Fight for our Great Lakes. These five huge lakes need protection from those who would sell our water. Will we live, 100 years from now, in a dust bowl of our own making? Only concerned citizens can keep it from happening and keep our water where it belongs.

Anglers and hunters must fight for proper resource management. Take time to learn the issues, check both sides, and press for what is best for our natural resources. Settle for nothing less.

It's been said that people should never analyze the ingredients of two things: bologna and politics. If our outdoors, fishing, hunting and trapping are to survive the first 100 years of this millennium, we must learn to play politics. People must break out of their shell, analyze the issues and demand that politicians toe the natural resources line. They will try to barter votes on these and other issues but hard-nosed and strong voters are needed to cause a change from the status quo to one of proper natural resource management.

Learn to become more tolerant of each other's opinions. Learn to listen, know how to see the good in others, and apply this wisdom outdoors.

Go back to old outdoor books and magazines, and rediscover the common sense of field and stream etiquette. The new magazines do not teach this most important consideration for getting along with other people. Those who have no respect for other folks will never acquire the respect they feel is their due.

Children are the lifeblood of the fishing and hunting pastimes we love. For both cultures to survive, friends, parents and relatives must give freely of their time to educate and accompany young sportsmen into the field to fish and / or hunt on a regular basis. A failure to do so in the immediate future will be like driving the final nail into the coffin of our sports.

Is fishing and hunting about catching or killing a limit? No, but it is about having the chance to do so on occasion. It is about enjoying our abundant natural resources while fighting to protect them. In truth, we pay the full shot toward protecting these resources while many who enjoy the outdoors in other ways pay little or nothing to save it from destruction.

Loss of farmland and urban sprawl are eating away at wildlife habitat with an increasingly voracious appetite. Farms are subdivided, shopping malls are being built only to be abandoned, and every day countless acres are sealed over by paved parking lots or little-needed shopping centers. Some day, hopefully before it is too late, people will realize that enough is enough; it's time to save our land, our wildlife habitat and our lakes and streams.

Be well, live with love, and challenge each other to make the outdoor world a better place for everyone.

Regards, Dave Richey 


Copyright © 2003
The Detroit News.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I don't really think this guy really appreciates Richey or the outdoors.

Friday, May 9, 2003

Terry Foster / Detroit News

Outdoors reporter Richey will be missed

My idea of being an outdoorsman is going to a strip mall rather than an indoor mall. 

I don't hunt, shoot, fish or camp, although I might buy a pole and take up fishing. However, I still read Dave Richey, who retired last week, because I wanted to know why people dressed in orange or put on jackets that looked like shrubs and lay in the weeds for hours looking for deer or geese. 

I spent a weekend up north with Richey as a first-time deer hunter. It was amazing how much clout he had whenever he walked into a bait shop or outdoor store. He is the George Bush of outdoorsmen. 

The other thing that struck me was that everything had to be secretive. I wrote a first-person story about my hunting experience and could not write exactly where I was or where Richey lived because I guess animal rights activists are just as zealous as Lions fans. 

Good luck, Dave. Your columns will be missed. 

In honor of you I am going to do something really outdoors. I am headed to Belle Isle to feed the ducks.


----------

